# Windows 7 und Populous - The Beginning  Bitte helfen :)



## GoldenMic (5. Februar 2012)

Hallo,
na dann schauen wir mal ob das hier der richtige Bereich ist, ich war mir nämlich leicht unsicher.
Es geht darum das ich Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit verwende, das restliche System ist ausführlich in der Sig aufgeführt, und gerne das alte Spiel Populous The Beginning spielen würde.
Die Installation klappt auch ohne Probleme, klicke ich dann allerdings auf das Startsymbol passiert eigentlich nichts. Vllt arbeitet er auch kurz aber an sich passiert nichts, jedenfalls öffnet sich das Game nicht.
Ich habe zum Beispiel auch Diablo 2 (LoD) und das läuft Problemlos. 
Ist es denn möglich das Game zum Laufen zu bekommen und wenn ja wie?

Danke.


----------



## xEbo (5. Februar 2012)

Versuch mal den Kompatibilitätsmodus von Windows. Rechtsklick auf die *.exe und da dann zb auf win98 oder xp stellen.


----------



## GoldenMic (5. Februar 2012)

Ich habs schon geschafft, aber auf nem anderen Weg.
Danke dennoch.


----------



## OctoCore (6. Februar 2012)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Ich habs schon geschafft, aber auf nem anderen Weg.
> Danke dennoch.


 
Hättest du dann auch die Freundlichkeit, deinen alternativen Weg der Gemeinde mitzuteilen? 
Solange der nicht über den XP-Modus geht (sollte eigentlich klappen, da das Programm Software-3D beherrscht - und das ist auch in der VM heutzutage schnell genug)


----------



## GoldenMic (6. Februar 2012)

Ich habe hier meine Hilfe gefunden:
Populous 3 unter Windows 7 / Vista spielen > The Beginning, XP, installieren > WebGnom.com - Spiele, Windows und Linux

Nur das Addon funktioniert leider nicht.


----------



## OctoCore (6. Februar 2012)

Es gibt ein AddOn?
Okay, danke, die Files werde ich mir mal saugen, ich habs auch noch im Original hier rumliegen. Man weiß ja nie, ob man's nicht doch nochmal spielt.


----------



## GoldenMic (6. Februar 2012)

Populous - The Beginning - Unentdeckte Welten.


----------



## OctoCore (7. Februar 2012)

Danke.


----------

